# Bobcat Operatorand Plow Driver Needed Western Burbs od Chicago



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

You gotta love these last minute accounts that fall in your lap!! Need another Plow driver and Experienced Bobcat operator for my equipment. Great Pay and equipment! IM me with your info or email me at [email protected]. Accounts are in the St. Charles and West Chicago


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

Bump!!!!!!!!!1


----------

